# replacing PSU caps



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2009)

i am wanting to replace a few caps in an older PSU so i can have it for folding. I can only get 2200uf 35v caps when the ones that are in it now are 2200uf 16v can i use the 35v caps in place? or will it not work?


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 11, 2009)

hmm seems like a big differance.


----------



## Tau (Mar 11, 2009)

Cant.

The voltage delta is to great.

Check mouser for those caps.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

NO!!!

The only thing you can really get away with is using a larger cap than normal *2200uf in place of a 600uf*, caps are used to balance voltage, so it would try to balance to 35v instead of 16v, not a good idea.

Not hard to find man-
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=020-1716

Although I would look for a better cap personally. *Samxon or Rubycon*


----------



## Tau (Mar 11, 2009)

niko084 said:


> NO!!!
> 
> The only thing you can really get away with is using a larger cap than normal *2200uf in place of a 600uf*, caps are used to balance voltage, so it would try to balance to 35v instead of 16v, not a good idea.



IMO i wouldent use a 2200 inplace of a 600... lol thats to much of a delta again...  a 600 up to a 1000 would be ok, but 1000uf would be the upper limit i would swap... assuming there is no other mods.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2009)

so i need to try to get a 16v cap.... i will try


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> IMO i wouldent use a 2200 inplace of a 600... lol thats to much of a delta again...  a 600 up to a 1000 would be ok, but 1000uf would be the upper limit i would swap... assuming there is no other mods.



Yeah, I shouldn't have made that kinda spread...

A common rule is within 10% and only if its "higher" than the current cap.


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so i need to try to get a 16v cap.... i will try



http://cgi.ebay.com/Rubycon-ZL-16v-...-Quality!_W0QQitemZ170300825069QQcmdZViewItem

That's a good cap!
Definitely give you clean power!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2009)

niko084 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rubycon-ZL-16v-...-Quality!_W0QQitemZ170300825069QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> That's a good cap!
> Definitely give you clean power!



thx for the link but i am wanting to get something local


----------



## niko084 (Mar 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thx for the link but i am wanting to get something local



Aw, I see.... Hm, call an electronics store, radioshack maybe able to order you some, call a electronics repair shop, they may have some they will sell.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 11, 2009)

@p o s  pc> IMO I would get the same 2200uf  with the 16 volt rating in the same package (axial or radial) and same lead spacing as the original, however if you cannot do that, one rated for a higher voltage of the same dimensions(16 to 24 or so) is of no concern.  The voltage is what it is rated for not it's output or anything.

I have replaced many caps in ham/CB power supplies, radios and amps with what I have recovered from other units and they have different voltage ratings.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2009)

i am going to think about ordering some. Radioshack doesn't have any and they won't/can't order them for me...  so I MAY just get a cheap PSU and use it.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 11, 2009)

Call a few tv/radio repair shops and see if they have any.

Here is a link to some in your city:http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Wilson.Richard.M.TV.Repair.740-323-1955


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 11, 2009)

95Viper said:


> Call a few tv/radio repair shops and see if they have any.
> 
> Here is a link to some in your city:http://www.merchantcircle.com/business/Wilson.Richard.M.TV.Repair.740-323-1955



thank but i don't live in newark anymore... zip is 43068 now


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 11, 2009)

I might have some 16V Rubycons still functional in my old enlight PSU...

Where would the caps be on this PSU so I can pull em and check. lol.







This is a 400W PSU using Nippon-Chemi Com caps in the picture. Still works flawlessly.. has under 15hrs of use on it tho.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2009)

they would  be over by all of the wires


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 12, 2009)

Those are Westinghouse Caps... quality good enough from them?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> Those are Westinghouse Caps... quality good enough from them?



i really have no idea. look in this thread here and if you find them then there good 
http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=414


----------



## Flyordie (Mar 12, 2009)

I have some 16V Jenpo 1000uF caps on my 230W Enlight PSU (the one with the Rubycons)...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2009)

Flyordie said:


> I have some 16V Jenpo 1000uF caps on my 230W Enlight PSU (the one with the Rubycons)...



Jenpo caps are known to fail alot. Rubycon on the other hand are good caps


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2009)

how about these... 
2200uf 16v XiCon 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=020-1716

4700uf 16v Xicon 
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=020-1718&ctab=13#Tabs

I need one of each. does anyone think they will be fine?


----------



## niko084 (Mar 12, 2009)

Those are pretty common caps found in power supplies so yes they will be fine, they are not great caps, but not really bad ones.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Those are pretty common caps found in power supplies so yes they will be fine, they are not great caps, but not really bad ones.



so they should be fine for a low(er) end folding rig? btw the ones that are in them are rated for 85c those are 105c(i think)


----------



## niko084 (Mar 12, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> so they should be fine for a low(er) end folding rig? btw the ones that are in them are rated for 85c those are 105c(i think)



Ya, considering they are in the power supply you could even put them on your high end gaming rig's psu..

Those are not "cheap" caps by all means, they are a higher standing company, just not absolute top tier.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 12, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Ya, considering they are in the power supply you could even put them on your high end gaming rig's psu..
> 
> Those are not "cheap" caps by all means, they are a higher standing company, just not absolute top tier.



i understand now. well if my PSU has bad caps in my main rig then i would get a new PSU  and replace the caps on it then use it for folding  anyways thank for your help i ma y order them soon


----------

